# Como hacer un termómetro?



## Selene (May 25, 2007)

Buen Día, 

Alguien me puede ayudar a armar un termómetro, mi proyecto dice que debe tener un botón que al oprimirlo lo convierta de ºC a ºF en el display, vi uno en una página de internet, pero no c si me pueda servir.

Con microcontroladores, no se si se pueda hacer con una eprom, o con un pic?, para armarlo en un proto, si exista algun circuito integrado.


----------



## pic-man (May 28, 2007)

Selene, tal vez te interese revisar está página de x-robotics donde realizan un termómetro utilizando el sensor lm35 y un pic 16f877, el circuito es sencillo y ahí mismo viene el código del proyecto, revisalo porque tal vez te sirva.


----------



## mabauti (May 28, 2007)

Selene el circuito que ofrece pic-man es el que mejor se adapta a lo que buscas.


----------

